# iCloud photothèque et appareil photo



## rhaalovely (8 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous  

je fais appel aux spécialistes de la sauvegarde photos sur iCloud car je suis un peu paumé. 

J'aimerais faire la chose suivante et je sais pas si c'est possible : 

Avoir accès à ma photothèque (albums)  sur tous mes appareils (iMac, iPad, iPhone) via iCloud, mais sans avoir les photos prises avec l'appareil photo qui remontent partout. 
En effet, pas envie de voir remonter les photos de mon fils, ma femme,  ni les miennes sur tous les appareils. 
Par contre, les photos triées via l'application photos sur le mac (les albums) oui sur tous les appareils. 

J'ai l'impression que quand on active la photothèque iCloud sur les iPad/iphone, la pellicule (appareil photo) et automatiquement synchronisée. 

QQun pour éclairer ma lanterne svp ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2017)

rhaalovely a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> je fais appel aux spécialistes de la sauvegarde photos sur iCloud car je suis un peu paumé.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

je ne comprend pas votre phrase " mais sans avoir les photos prises avec l'appareil photo qui remontent partout." ??

Merci de m'expliquer


----------



## rhaalovely (8 Septembre 2017)

Alors en fait c'est éviter que les photos prises avec les différents appareils (iPhone, iPad, etc etc) ne se retrouvent dans la photothèque iCloud. 
En gros, que les photos de mon iPhone restent dans ma pellicule iPhone et uniquement dans celui ci, sauf je décide de classer ma photo dans un album. 
on fait énormément de photos avec nos appareils, et je trouve ridicule de venir polluer la photothèque avec avant d'avoir décider de la classer.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2017)

Vous devriez créer plusieurs comptes iCloud plutôt que d'utiliser le même ?


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous devriez créer plusieurs comptes iCloud plutôt que d'utiliser le même ?


Bonsoir,
oula, surtout pas!!!
suffit de décocher photothèque iCloud sur l'iPhone (pref système/photos et appareil photo)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> oula, surtout pas!!!
> suffit de décocher photothèque iCloud sur l'iPhone (pref système/photos et appareil photo)



Alors la , je vois pas  

Désolé


----------



## rhaalovely (9 Septembre 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> suffit de décocher photothèque iCloud sur l'iPhone (pref système/photos et appareil photo)



Ok mais si on fait ça, on désactive la photothèque sur le telephone non ? et du coup les albums aussi ?


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Avec ce réglage, les albums disparaîtront de la rubrique "Albums" en bas à droite de Photos sur iOS de (iPhone). L'intérêt est que les photos prises avec l'iPhone à partir de maintenant n'iront plus s'ajouter à la photothèque iCloud mais resteront consultables malgré tout sur l'iPhone via "Flux de photos". 1000 photos environ; les suivantes remplaçant les plus anciennes.


----------

